# Finally howdy from sunny South Africa



## JSG748 (Aug 5, 2011)

Geepers Creepers!!!
After an entire week of trying again and again and again and thanks to Dom L I can finally log in! Thanks Dom, much appreciated.
Emma from tinyheartmice have told me about this great forum and thus I came here; thanks Emma!

I recently received 16 mice from a "breeder" who told me he was giving up his mousery as he felt he wanted to spend more time on his Chinchillas, Gerbils, Hamsters and Squirrels. I knew nothing of mice and thus just took them as he gave them. 
On the 2 nd day here I gave them a bigger cage as he gave them to me in a small "feeder breeder" cage. I didn't like the look of this and thought they needed more space.
Now a month later I have learned to seperate the bucks from the does, what to feed and what not, a little about breeding etc, etc and all of this as a result of browsing wonderful forums like this!

Thank you for a forum like this and I'm looking forward to make friends across the globe and of course to learn and absorb like a dry sponge!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you

:welcome1


----------



## JSG748 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the welcoming Tratallen.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

You're going to breed your mice or just keep them as pets?


----------



## JSG748 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi Tratallen,
nope I want to seriously get into breeding, BUT, I have discovered a few things about mice here in South Africa;
1. There are no fancy / show / pedigreed mice available in South Africa,
2. No one here has a cooking clue about the "right" way to go about it,
3. I'm very interested in getting some Rex and Fox mice, but these are only available from Europe or the States, thus I would have to import IF at all possible! (A friend of mine lives in Maputo and he is willing to get them to the International Airport there - I can just collect from there, but, the cost of such an exercise would most probably be excruciating! +to find someone willing to help has thus far proved impossible,
4. Yes, I'll be breeding the mice I have to see whether I can't "make" something of what I have, but, as I said I would LOVE to obtain decent breeding stock.
5. From the other 2 forums I belong to I've learned so much already; Mouselovers.com and The Fun Mouse Forum. Jack and Tinyheartmouseries have been real pillars of strength thus far and have been excellent tutors and supporters.
6. My 16 mice I have split up in to 2 x does tanks (3 foot tanks; 1 x 7 does and 1 x 4 does as this was how I received them) and the 5 bucks I have split up in to 3 old feeder cages (3 x singles) and in 1 x 2 foot tank I have the 2 other bucks (brothers).

These 16 adults are a variety of colours;
PEW, Black with a white blaze over the nose and between the eyes, browns with the same white blaze as the blacks and a couple which are darker brown - no other markings and one that is almost an Ebony dark brown colour and lastly a black one as well - no other markings.
The 5 bucks are 3 x PEW's, 1 x black and white blaze and 1 x mousy brown (I guess it is an agouti).

Presently almost all the does are pregnant or have babies as they arrived pregnant or became pregnant whilst I didn't know about splitting them up when I first got them.
The plan is to wean these pups and then see what I have to work with.

Oops I'm rattling on and on, SORRY!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

HOoray you made it! I bet someone here may help you with show mice!!!


----------



## JSG748 (Aug 5, 2011)

tinyhartmouseries said:


> HOoray you made it! I bet someone here may help you with show mice!!!


  You sure? As thus far no offers!  
Yip finally made it after Don L activated my account from his side! Thanks for the invitation to here, Emma!


----------

